

Thymer - a week after the launch  - dan_sim
http://stunf.com/blog/launch-the-week-after/

======
jgrahamc
The first pie chart is an abomination. Firstly, it's about time series data so
that chart itself is not appropriate and secondly it's next to impossible to
spot the difference between 10/20 and 10/21 without the figures.

See [http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/08/please-dont-use-pie-
charts.h...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/08/please-dont-use-pie-charts.html)

~~~
jd
Haha. The use of 3d pie charts was deliberate, and I know they convey almost
no information (and often give a skewed impression). We would never use a pie
chart for real decisions, but in this case we only cover 7 days worth of
sales, which is way too little for any meaningful analysis.

In this case, the 3d pie charts just look shiny :)

~~~
joshu
Still beating you down with a copy of Tufte.

------
yan
Sorry for nitpicking, but using a pie chart for your first graph is grossly
inappropriate. It's notoriously difficult to differentiate small differences
using pie charts.

If you're comparing revenue per day, a line graph or even a bar graph can
convey that information a lot better.

~~~
joshu
Or even a table.

Someone should write a book or summary or whatever on How To Show Data.

~~~
yan
Ahem.

<http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_vdqi>

<http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_ei>

<http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_visex>

(edit: i realize you're probably being sarcastic, but i'll just leave these
links here for the unenlightened)

~~~
joshu
Yes, but also I think that there's even more basic stuff. For example, make
numbers line up on the decimal point.

It'd be fun to put together a one-pager.

------
dan_sim
Is it me or those numbers are impressive for "yet another project management
app"? How can it be explained?

~~~
jd
We're happy with the numbers, but I think they can be partially explained by
our long beta period. People have been asking us "when can we start paying?"
since the beginning of the summer.

We are entering a crowded market, but it's not as bad as you may think. A lot
of the competing project management software startups take the exact same
approach. So we see Basecamp and all the Basecamp clones as just a single
competitor, and we deliberately take a different approach. As a result, some
people will prefer their approach, and other people tell us they've been
looking for something like Thymer for over ten years, and that's the kind of
feedback that confirms we may have found a good niche.

~~~
dan_sim
Where did you talk about your product during the beta period? Did they come at
you or you came to them?

~~~
wim
I just replied in the comments section of our blog to a similar question (it's
a bit long to paste here). In short: a combination of posting on some forums,
using beta invites, word-of-mouth and finally contacting blogs about our
private beta launch. From there on we got thousands of sign-ups, as people
kept sending more invites and mentioning us on places like twitter and (small)
blogs. A lot of those mentions on twitter where about our the interface, the
time in which we reply to feedback :), and even our sign up form, so I guess
all the small things help!

------
DanielStraight
This looks like a really cool product, but where are the TOS and privacy
policy? I know not having them is the in thing now (I'm looking at you,
StackOverflow), but there's no way I'm signing up for anything and giving my
data without them.

~~~
gertburger
They are presented during the second stage of signup.

~~~
DanielStraight
Yet I would never go to the second stage without seeing them. This sounds like
a paradox.

... and I just signed up without seeing any TOS, so...

~~~
gertburger
The links I got from the second stage(Which I had to agree to via a checkbox)
are these: <https://a.thymer.com/accounts/tos>
<https://a.thymer.com/accounts/privacy>

~~~
DanielStraight
Why did I not get this second stage???

